# Is samsung rapid mode worth?



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 12, 2014)

I just bought a 850 pro ,but I have not received it yet and my system ram is 8gb. I don't know if rapid mode is worth so I can buy more ram to use it. I read some review and they says rapid mode gives very high result for benchmark,but in real world usage, its slower. Im not sure if it is true. Anyone here has the 850 or use the rapid mode please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I just bought a 850 pro ,but I have not received it yet and my system ram is 8gb. I don't know if rapid mode is worth so I can buy more ram to use it. I read some review and they says rapid mode gives very high result for benchmark,but in real world usage, its slower. Im not sure if it is true. Anyone here has the 850 or use the rapid mode please tell me. Thanks.



read this
http://techreport.com/review/25282/a-closer-look-at-rapid-dram-caching-on-the-samsung-840-evo-ssd

and then this
http://techreport.com/review/26701/samsung-850-pro-solid-state-drive-reviewed


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> read this
> http://techreport.com/review/25282/a-closer-look-at-rapid-dram-caching-on-the-samsung-840-evo-ssd
> 
> and then this
> http://techreport.com/review/26701/samsung-850-pro-solid-state-drive-reviewed


The answer, from these articles/tests, is, apparently, No. It does not help anything. Thus is not "Worth It."


----------

